# Game 28: Heat @ Kings



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Thursday, December 23rd--10:30ET









Miami Heat
(20-7)

vs.









Sacramento Kings
(17-7)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Malik Allen
Wesley Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hopefully shaq plays. We need him tonight, and this game is the definition of a trap game. Long winning streak right before the biggest hyped game of the year. We need to play defense, have shaq to slow the pace, and just win.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Damon Jones vs his former team!

Shaq vs the Sacramento Queens!

Two 7 loss teams!

If the Heat win it'll be 10 in a row. BIG GAME.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i'd LOVE to predict but I dont wanna jinx. cant wait for the game
GO HEAT!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*ESPNEWS said Shaq will play tonight*

I really miss these 10:40ish pm tip-offs. I am expecting the Heat to lose this one. I am hoping they can win, but I don't expect them to. What I am saying is that if I was a bookmaker I would make the Kings the favorite tonight, so don't kill me for expecting a loss. They are due for a loss, and everyone but the Kings have to be thinking about the LA game. I am excited about the game though, especially if Shaq plays. This will give us a good read on how good this team is. Wade will have to be big tonight with or without Shaq. Maybe he will get some more All-Star votes after these next 2 games. :yes:


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

The Kings are a good team, but certainly not unbeatable, especially if Shaq is on the floor. But if we play without Shaq for this one, I'm guessing it'll be a loss. Though the Shaq-less win against Boston was encouraging, the Kings are miles past the Celtics.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm worried the most about Eddie on Peja...that's alot of size he's giving up there


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> I'm worried the most about Eddie on Peja...that's alot of size he's giving up there


and Haslem on Webber aint gonna be pretty. We dont match up with the Kings well, at all. Itll have to take a huge effort tonight to get a win.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Webber isn't that quick so couldn't Laettner guard him?


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Hand shakes*

I don't like it that Shaq went out of his way to how do it with all the Kings. Save that for the end of the game Shaq, you got to dunk on these boyz heads!:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon starts off the scoring!


The decision between Eric Reid and Doug Collins was easy for me......


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Webber faces up too much, I think GQ Laettner might have a hard time guarding him, but I'm sure he will do his best.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

This game will be another chance to prove how much you guys overrate Haslem. Great hustle player, but he's crap when it comes to playing a good or better PF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> This game will be another chance to prove how much you guys overrate Haslem. Great hustle player, but he's crap when it comes to playing a good or better PF.


do you watch games or read box scores?

if you read box scores, you don't understand haslem. just like people said Grant was garbage last year.


Udon does the intangables that help us win....


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

2 consecutive oops by Webber. Ouch :no:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Zo could play some PF once he joins the Heat.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> This game will be another chance to prove how much you guys overrate Haslem. Great hustle player, but he's crap when it comes to playing a good or better PF.


Go watch a Magic game!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we got the AIM Chat going, ChesterBGSU is my s/n if you wanna join


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hey Stan try a 2-3 zone!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have to play defense...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

looked like they bumped knees. Hopefully Wade is alright


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

C-Webb is on fire early, likewise for wade. 6-6 and 4-4


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*OMG*

Walk it off DWade.

We can't play this weak Eastern Conference D against the teams out West.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> C-Webb is on fire early, likewise for wade. 6-6 and 4-4


yep. We got to figure out something with Webber. Haslem cant guard him


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> do you watch games or read box scores?
> ...


SD, memo for you: Stop acting like you know more than others here. Your act is getting tired. 

Umm, I watch the games. Did I ever say that Haslem OR Grant was garbage? No, I simply said that Haslem can't stick with the better PF's like Webber, etc. Are you going to be crazy enough to try and disagree with that? 

Also, how's Jerome Beasely coming along? :laugh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i think we play better when laettner and dools are in. this is a nightmare matchup with haslem on webber


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

We can't make any defensive stops... this is depressing...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm, I watch the games. Did I ever say that Haslem OR Grant was garbage? No, I simply said that Haslem can't stick with the better PF's like Webber, etc. Can you read?
> ...


no i didnt say you said that....

my point is that you don't see what Haslem does...boxing out, hustling for loose balls, etc.

he does alot of the intangables


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if Miller cant shoot his ft's, he cant re-enter the game, right? He will probably be back after they fix up the cut, im just asking though


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> this is a nightmare matchup with haslem on webber


Thank you.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Miller is back...

damn...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> my point is that you don't see what Haslem does...boxing out, hustling for loose balls, etc.


How do you know that I don't see what Haslem does? Didn't I give him the respect of being a great hustler? Um, I wouldn't of said that if I didn't notice the little things that Haslem does that makes him a great hustler.

Point is - Haslem is a liablity when playing against a good PF with size.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

why are they letting him shoot FT's with blood on his sock? this league is a joke


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are playing like crap.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

re: haslem , he isnt overrated though. underrated if anything. he's just not that good on defense, thats all


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

This could get real ugly if Shaq starts off on the bench to start the second Q.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn we suck, offensively we are OK but Defensively we suck extremely.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> This could get real ugly if Shaq starts off on the bench to start the second Q.


You guys may get back in this when our bench comes in, without B-Jax we are terrible off the bench.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DOLEAC IS AWFUL

can't wait til Zo is here


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*SVG*

SVG got caught in a bad match-up to start the second Q. Sac has 3 starters on the floor, we got 1.:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're not playing good basketball tonight, on the road, against a good team....


not a good combo---i'd like to see us go 2-3 zone against these guys and force them to beat us from the outside rather than these easy layups


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Keep on running the O through Shaq.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

What the hell was that? Everyone is in a hurry to shoot. Set up the offense and let Shaq set us up.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

EJ is scoring, now we need DJ for some 3 J's.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Jones' are starting to score.

13 for EJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I never woulda thought going to a up and down game with the Kings would be to our benefit......


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Eddie Jones in da house. Can we please D-up!:yes:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

adelman shouldve called a timeout 10 minutes ago... horrible move. anyway that was huge rebound by haslem, i wish theat fell but at least he got fouled. how come we only play defense in the 2nd half?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are only down 6. Eddie is stepping up big time lately, no doubt. he is a lot better on the move than as a spotup shooter.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i said b4 the game, this could play into our hands cause when it comes down to it, we can score at will for long stretches.. when our defense starts confusing them, thats when we go for the kill


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn the Heat are comin back baby! Own those queens.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

tech on who? ah doug christie.. thanks doug


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ft's

:upset:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Keep it close to end the half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 2


this is HEAT basketball


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Whoa.. nice pass.. erm shot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we need to keep them off the glass


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we let songalia get that :upset:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dammit why didnt wade call a TO?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> You guys may get back in this when our bench comes in, without B-Jax we are terrible off the bench.


:yes: 

I knew it was coming


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Considering the start,*

not bad. As always D, rebounding, D and Shaq getting touches are the Key. If we run our offense and get DJ, EJ, and Wade good looks we should stay close, if we play D too, we could win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys will be real dangerous if you get Mourning. You got Jones, Wade, Jones on the perimeter. Haslem and Laettner are playing well inside. Now add Mourning and that will the rebounding when Shaq is stuck to the ground like he is today.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm gaining confidence on this Heat team, we gonna own the league baby. That half court shot shoulda gone in for Wade... ****ing ball didn't wanna go in :upset: It was unfair!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lately wade has had way too many turnovers. 7 last game, 4 already tonight. Hes tryin to do too much. SVG has to do something to take some of the pressure off of him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we should be down 2 right now, but we ****ed up the end of the half....


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Wade's turnovers don't bother me too much right now. It is not like he is going 1 on 3 and not running the offense all the time like a guy I knew in LA used to do.:grinning: He is still a youngin' and will learn as he gets used to this year's Heat team.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Do you think it's because Brad Miller got injured?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i would think that with Ostertag on Shaq, we should be feeding it to Shaq.......if they double, "make em pay" and let shaq use his passing skills


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq cannot make any ft's


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

my god. Shaq has to be agressive on the glass. He isnt rebounding tonight


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Shaq is flat footed tonight. Maybe the calf is on his mind? We are right there with these guys, if we can step up our game. We need some DJ 3 Js.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we make some FTs and rebound better and we will win

we're playin awful and still in the game


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

the benefits of Shaqs bad FT shooting...

5 pt play


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

SHAQ DADDY!:sup:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT TAKE THE LEAD!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

GOTTA LOve haslems hustle. damon doing his thing!! up 2... just like last year, we're a 2nd half team


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

here is the trend for tonights game. Brad Miller

when he is in we do bad, when he is out we do good


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keep em out of the paint!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i agree shaq seems like he's looking to saturday!!! he's missed some shots he's been finishing for a while now. we didnt look interested in the first half, but we're looking good now


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes... as Shaq_Diesel said.. THIS IS HEAT BASKETBALL :yes:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

holy **** haslem is an animal on the glass tonite


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Way to work Haslem!:yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also. When I watched on TNT we did terrible. When I switched to sunshine we made our run. Im stayin on sushine

(yes I am superstitious)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem is a beast


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Beautiful post play!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq........KABOOM!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the to's hurt a lot


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

When I sit at my computer we do good, when I sit in the Lazy-boy, we do bad.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> When I sit at my computer we do good, when I sit in the Lazy-boy, we do bad.


dont get lazy. Keep posting


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> When I sit at my computer we do good, when I sit in the Lazy-boy, we do bad.


that sounds like me most of the time.......superstitious as hell.....especially last year in the playoffs, i was wearing the same ****, sitting in the same spot, eating/drinking the same thing.....


i can't mess around with superstition


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Next 5 minutes*

The battle of the subs could determine who wins this game. I am looking for GQ to step up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice take by Dwyane....

we gotta hold the lead here with Shaq resting


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahahahhaha Christie got ejected


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

See ya Doug! And, Rick Fox says hello.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wade with a tech? wtf? 

Oh well, bye bye Christie!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nah nah nah nah

nah nah nah nah

hey heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

gooooodbye


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Shaq should be able to start the 4th with all this extra time.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

No one on the Kings can guard Wade now!!!

Take it to the rim!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hit the damn glass fellas!

damn!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

This last minute is killing us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac = garbage


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

DOLEAC YOU ARE A ****ING SCRUB


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow......well i guess it took an ejection for the Kings to start getting all the calls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

83-81 end of the 3rd


please SVG, save my remote the pain and take Doleac out.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea. Shaq needs back in


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Life at Arco*

Ever since the Christie ejection, the Kings get every call and loose ball, and come alive. We need 12 strong minutes from Shaq. I think Wade needs a blow though, but CWebb and Bibby will need one too. Shaq has got to take over at both ends of the floor. GQ needs to hit the court.:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Life at Arco*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Ever since the Christie ejection, the Kings get every call and loose ball, and come alive. We need 12 strong minutes from Shaq. I think Wade needs a blow though, but CWebb and Bibby will need on too. Shaq has got to take over at both ends of the floor. GQ needs to hit the court.:yes:


I guess I always ask for the "home court calls" so I can deal with it tonight......


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wooohooo! Go Shaquille! Better draw some fouls on Brad...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie with 18 so far.....glad to see him playing well again


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Don't bail him out Shaq!:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq should throw Benit Salvador 15 rows into ARCO after that call....



take the whistle out of your *** buddy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

20 2nd chance points for the Kings so far tonight....tale of the tape



Laettner coming out firing!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

GQ!:rbanana:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Laettner is keeping us alive!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 boards and a assist and Dwyane has a triple double

i'd much rather get the win though


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

We are right there with these guys, we have to hang in there and play D. We can out last these guys, I hope.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron threw a punch to help us win on Saturday.....


Heat 4 Life


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

No way Bibby and Webber play the whole 4th Q, right?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Caron threw a punch to help us win on Saturday.....
> 
> 
> Heat 4 Life


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron hit Dan Dickau the other night so he's suspended for Saturday


he wanted to give us an easier road to victory


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

putangina! wtf is happening? How long have we been scoreless? You know I'm pissed when I swear in Filipino. :laugh:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That sucks. I wanted to see Caron play.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

If we need Caron to sit out for us to beat LA, I am going to be very bitter on Christmas day.

Back to this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BOX OUT\


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hack a ostertag. Lets do it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

give me a damn break

2nd time Ostertag misses 2 and we cant get the rebound

Benit Salvador is taking over the game now for the Kings


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Will someone please grab a f'n board???:upset:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

We need some 3 Js from DJ or EJ.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

welp we're take to playing soft again


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

if shaq shoots 1-9 from the line we have very little chance of winning against a good team. wade's gonna have to bail us out. a few 3's from DJ wouldnt hurt either


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

maybe a box out or two....maybe keeping them off the glass for 1/2 those 2nd chance points would have us on top


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Do the Heat have another run in them?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hows that a foul on eddie? bibby is a good actor too. these west coast teams are something else. all they do is play to the refs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Do the Heat have another run in them?


no b/c Benit Salvador isn't gonna allow that....when Christie got ejected, he filled in his shoes magnificantly

****ing zebra


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Five minutes is plenty of time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're just not playing hard all game it seems like tonight....

we go through spurts where we're balls out but then we hit spurts where we're going through the motions....


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

If we can D-up and get some boards, then Shaq has to step up to get DJ, EJ, and DWade open looks. If we get a stop here, and then Shaq scores inside, we would set things up for some threes.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq cant rebound. Thats whats costing us tonight


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Two hands Shaq.:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're making Maurice Evans look like Dennis Rodman tonight


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

5 on Brad.. dammit we gotta win this


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Shaq is clutch!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

We need a 3 J!:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones for 3!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Go SHAQQQQQQQQQ!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

1 point game baby!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

1 point game baby!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

We can do dis!

I would go for 2 for 1.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

stupid Benit Salvador is messing with our database on bb.net too....


he's killing us!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

freakin peja... unbelievable... it's dwyane wade time!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

DJ is f'n money!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

DAMON JONES FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*YES*

DJ for the 3 J!!


D-UP boys, D-UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

DJ one time!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

eddie was NOT OUT OF BOUNDS that ref is a piece of ****.. too bad we won anyway f 'ers!!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

HEAT WIN HEAT WIN HEAT WIN!


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

sounds like an awesome game, wish I could be watching... you guys update faster than nba.com - thanks for the play by play!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 10 in a row!!!

Suns and Heat!!!

Kome is next!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Forget about his free throws, SHAQ just sealed the game with his block!:jump:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big time win tonight


That's the biggest win we've had since the Indiana series


10 in a row.....what a game


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That was an awesome finish. 

CWebb tried to get lucky with game winning 3 again. :laugh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

that ref is a piece of ****, eddie was not out of bounds on that tip to shaq. they gave them an extra chance.. if webber hit that 3 i wouldve smashed my tv with a bat


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

the question is, are we still over-rated? 
21-7 
.750 win %
10 in a row!!!!
soon to be 11 fellaz


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*The best win of the season so far!!!*

No matter how bad we played at certain times, the poor D, the poor rebounding, and Shaq's FT, WE WON at Arco and came back TWICE from double digits! What a great time to be a HEAT FAN! I can't wait for 3:15ET on SATURDAY, I can't wait, I can't wait!

Oh MY God! What a game!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"Big Time Players Step Up In Big Time Games"

best quote in sports

Damon Jones, he's stepped up twice now in the clutch and hit a 3 to win the game against orlando and sac-town tonight


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Damon Jones is the man from downtown!:king: :worship: :cheers:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*nickrock23*

You were right on EJ not being out of bounds. I just watched the replay on my DVR, and he was at least 2 feet inbounds when he passed it to Shaq. Only thing I could think of is that maybe the ref thought his foot touched the King's player who was laying out of bounds. Terrible called that I think most of us missed during the excitement of Shaq's block. 

I love these late games, but now I got to try and get to sleep since the TNT clowns are done, and I am still fired up! 

Did I tell you all, I can't wait for Saturday afternoon!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Good game guys. :greatjob:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Good game guys. :greatjob:



good game to you too, see ya in the Finals


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah he hit it in the air, then landed out of bounds. i was thinking the same like maybe they thought he touched bibby who was laying out of bounds, but he didnt. seriously if webber hit that shot, something in my apt. was getting broken for the first time this season. then my girl yells at me and i dont need that. saturday is gonna be awesome... 
merry christmas everyone


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Naw, we won't see the Kings in the finals, they will lose the semifinals in game 7  I think we are gonna see Phoenix!!!
But anyway: Heat has proved that they can win against the West!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Don't forget the clutch 3 that DJ made @ Washington, as well. I really like this guy, he hits big shots when we need him to.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> good game to you too, see ya in the Finals


I hope so. :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------

